# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин A429CA7A2D70E7B5D667B27D6C287F55

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: A429CA7A2D70E7B5D667B27D6C287F55 
Размер в байтах: 13147575

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:36, в том числе:
 безопасные:11
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

